# Hello from NJ



## eossub

Been a long time lurker, finally got around to joining. I have always checked in from time to time to get input for friends who wanted to build a new system, or thoughts of trying to sell old gear. I have finally come around and decided to treat myself to a new build and figured no time like the present.

My last build started 20 plus years ago but a bad accident totaled the ride and did a number on me as well. Which leaves me with a lot of new old stock and a bad back. 

I have always leaned more towards a SQ build. The exception was one of my first builds which consisted of a couple of dj speakers in the hatch of an old mustang driven by a pair of linear power amps. I wish I still had those amps. The staging was **** but it sounded ok or so I thought. 

Probably be asking more questions in the beginning but hopefully can give something back to the community at some point.


----------



## Bass Face

Welcome! Also from NJ. What car and system are you looking to implement.


----------



## eossub

Hi,

I'm in central NJ exit 102 where we call it pork roll (its a Jersey thing folks)

System will be going in a 2017 Mazda 6 with Bose, which is a pain point for sure. 

My plan is for a SQ build with an active three way up front and to replace the stock rear door and rear deck speakers as I have back seat passengers quite often. 
I picked up a pair of Focal Flax EVO 3 way a few months back at a great price from a local store that was getting rid of the line.
Unfortunately I didnt demo them so that was not good but I figured they are Focal how bad can they be.

I am thinking now I want to go with 8's in the front as I have the space and to minimize my need for a sub. Perhaps a single 12 or a pair of 10s, not sure really if its even needed.
Its been difficult trying to demo speakers, since no one has anything connected to a board anymore. On the short list for front stage (besides the Focal) is BLAM 3 way with an 8 inch mid/woofer. Heard an interview with the owner and was impressed by his passion and have heard good things about them. Funny thing I heard a similar interview in English (not his native language I guess) and it was the exact opposite. Regardless. Also thinking about a 3 way setup using Audio Frog GB line. So sort of a good, better, best (Focal, Blam, Audio Frog) but hard to justify the extra $$ without hearing anything. 

The Bose part is going to be a pain no PAC/Metra adapters that I could find that will work with the Bose. I am going to keep the headunit as I dont want to lose, Bluetooth, steering wheel controls etc. 

So it seems my best solution is to run everything through a DSP. I am still up in the air about that. I like the idea of an combo DSP/AMP but my old school ways tell me everything should be separate. Then again this is my daily driver so I need to keep the car usable. The short list consists of a Helix 12 or a pair of Mosconi D2 80.6. I am leaning toward the Mosconi just because it seems you can bridge it down to 2 ohms to run the subs. But I have a friend who mentioned he is selling his Helix 12 as he upgraded to something new. Upgraded?? He has f** you money so it doesn't surprise me I guess. 

Funny thing is I have everything (new in box including an Alpine PXA H600? DSP) from a build I started 20 years ago to complete this new system. 

So that's the long and short of it.


----------



## kknowles

Welcome! That's a lot to take into consideration, it would be great to show your build once it's done.


----------



## SkizeR

eossub said:


> ...where we call it pork roll...


try another forum, buddy



its taylor ham!


----------



## eossub

I'll just leave this here.  










At least we can both agree on sprinkles and not jmmies.


----------



## Bass Face

eossub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in central NJ exit 102 where we call it pork roll (its a Jersey thing folks)
> 
> System will be going in a 2017 Mazda 6 with Bose, which is a pain point for sure.
> 
> My plan is for a SQ build with an active three way up front and to replace the stock rear door and rear deck speakers as I have back seat passengers quite often.
> I picked up a pair of Focal Flax EVO 3 way a few months back at a great price from a local store that was getting rid of the line.
> Unfortunately I didnt demo them so that was not good but I figured they are Focal how bad can they be.
> 
> I am thinking now I want to go with 8's in the front as I have the space and to minimize my need for a sub. Perhaps a single 12 or a pair of 10s, not sure really if its even needed.
> Its been difficult trying to demo speakers, since no one has anything connected to a board anymore. On the short list for front stage (besides the Focal) is BLAM 3 way with an 8 inch mid/woofer. Heard an interview with the owner and was impressed by his passion and have heard good things about them. Funny thing I heard a similar interview in English (not his native language I guess) and it was the exact opposite. Regardless. Also thinking about a 3 way setup using Audio Frog GB line. So sort of a good, better, best (Focal, Blam, Audio Frog) but hard to justify the extra $$ without hearing anything.
> 
> The Bose part is going to be a pain no PAC/Metra adapters that I could find that will work with the Bose. I am going to keep the headunit as I dont want to lose, Bluetooth, steering wheel controls etc.
> 
> So it seems my best solution is to run everything through a DSP. I am still up in the air about that. I like the idea of an combo DSP/AMP but my old school ways tell me everything should be separate. Then again this is my daily driver so I need to keep the car usable. The short list consists of a Helix 12 or a pair of Mosconi D2 80.6. I am leaning toward the Mosconi just because it seems you can bridge it down to 2 ohms to run the subs. But I have a friend who mentioned he is selling his Helix 12 as he upgraded to something new. Upgraded?? He has f** you money so it doesn't surprise me I guess.
> 
> Funny thing is I have everything (new in box including an Alpine PXA H600? DSP) from a build I started 20 years ago to complete this new system.
> 
> So that's the long and short of it.


Very familiar with that area. I used to live in Middlesex Exit 124. Eventually made my way out to Sussex. Was absolutely sick and tired of Rt9,1, and 18 lol. 

Funny enough I ended up doing 8s in my doors as well. Not sure if it's the most popular or anything like that. But I am super happy I went with them. My whole setup is Audiofrog and they are worthy of they hype. I have a friend with the same car. If possible look to swap out the head unit as it will make a world of a difference. I am pretty confident the Meastro units will retain all of your steering wheel controls and so on.

If you are ever around Morris or Sussex, happy to connect. You can give my car a listen.


----------



## eossub

Bass Face said:


> Very familiar with that area. I used to live in Middlesex Exit 124. Eventually made my way out to Sussex. Was absolutely sick and tired of Rt9,1, and 18 lol.
> 
> Funny enough I ended up doing 8s in my doors as well. Not sure if it's the most popular or anything like that. But I am super happy I went with them. My whole setup is Audiofrog and they are worthy of they hype. I have a friend with the same car. If possible look to swap out the head unit as it will make a world of a difference. I am pretty confident the Meastro units will retain all of your steering wheel controls and so on.
> 
> If you are ever around Morris or Sussex, happy to connect. You can give my car a listen.


Too funny. I just came across your Highlander build post earlier tonight. Saw you were running eights as well. Your system looks great and is pretty much what I have in mind for mine.

Not sure about changing the H/U, I don't see how it's possible the way it's integrated/situated but will look into the maestro recommendation. 

I work in Essex county so I might just take you up on that listen.


----------



## Tribrad

Welcome, enjoy your staying here.


----------



## steelwindmachine

also from NJ...at the beach  Exit 98. Pork Roll down here.

also working on my install in my '14 Sorento...slowly, but surely.


----------



## Bass Face

Welcome @steelwindmachine ! Tell us about your future car audio plans.


----------



## steelwindmachine

@Bass Face

Was an installer for Circuit City back in the early 2000s, but have always been involved in electronics since the mid-80's.

I recently installed a Kenwood DMX906S in my Sorento, am troubleshooting an intermittent back-up camera issue with iDatalink support.

Have Morel Tempo Ultra Integra 602 drivers in the front doors, rear doors are empty. These are currently running off the Kenwood HU amp.

Will eventually install a 5-channel amp and MiniDSP 8X12DL under the passenger front seat.

And install a Soundown Audio SD-4 12" sub in a custom enclosure in the rear cargo tray under the factory false floor.

Once all in, will tune with Dirac/REW as needed 

And, then pending performance might change Morels to Aries 6.5" mids and some sort of wide-band into the sails or a-pillars.

Maybe at some point also install Resonix sound deadening.

that's my story in a nut shell.


----------



## Bass Face

Circuit City! One of my good friends was the main installer at the Union City location. We used to hang out there late into the night installing stereos on our cars. It was great! Back when installs were a bit easier. DSP culture wasn't as big as it is today. 

What makes you go for the Resonix over other competitive brands?


----------



## steelwindmachine

@Bass Face

I worked at the Circuit City on the Black Horse Pike in Egg Harbor City. Back then I had a 1987 Buick Turbo Regal with a Sony radio, MB Quart front stage, Kicker amp and two JL Audio 10w1 subs in a sealed box. Yes, it was simpler, but mostly because I couldn't afford more 

I trust the ideology and methodology of Nick and his products and since it mainly was derived from showdowndeadener (I think that's what the biz name is) - they closed up shop.


----------



## Bass Face

steelwindmachine said:


> @Bass Face
> 
> I worked at the Circuit City on the Black Horse Pike in Egg Harbor City. Back then I have a 1987 Buick Turbo Regal with a Sony radio, MB Quart front stage, Kicker amp and two JL Audio 10w1 subs in a sealed box. Yes, it was simpler, but mostly because I couldn't afford more
> 
> I trust the ideology and methodology of Nick and his products and since it mainly was derived from showdowndeadener (I think that's what the biz name is) - they closed up shop.


That's right! Showdown From Don in Edison. That regal must have been amazing. Very familiar with Egg Harbor. Anyhow, welcome and best of luck with the build


----------



## SkizeR

Bass Face said:


> That's right! Showdown From Don in Edison. That regal must have been amazing. Very familiar with Egg Harbor. Anyhow, welcome and best of luck with the build


Different Don. SDS was out of Maryland.


----------



## steelwindmachine

@ Bass Face - I do miss the Regal, but it was far from perfect. Engine never really ran right - had leaking valves, and a leaking aftermarket moon roof - so in 2003 I think, I parted it out.

thanks for the well wishes. I'm just looking forward to having a nice sound system designed to my standards sooner rather than later.


----------



## steelwindmachine

@SkizeR - yep, that SDS from Maryland. Thanks for continuing on that product line and evolving it further


----------



## SkizeR

steelwindmachine said:


> @SkizeR - yep, that SDS from Maryland. Thanks for continuing on that product line and evolving it further


Of course


----------



## Bass Face

SkizeR said:


> Different Don. SDS was out of Maryland.


Didn't Don from Edison also have is own brand of deadening? I would have sworn it was SDS as well.


----------



## SkizeR

Bass Face said:


> Didn't Don from Edison also have is own brand of deadening? I would have sworn it was SDS as well.


No. Don in Edison may have just used SDS.


----------

